# How do I achieve this crazy sound from recent Car Bomb album???



## Michael_Ten (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey guys! Lots of knowledge on here, and honestly not 100% sure where to post this, but I'm hoping someone can help.

There's a crazy sound I hear on lots of more modern metal albums that I want to be able to play in my own music. Check out the first song on the latest Car Bomb album (SICK AS F**K BAND, BTW), specifically the sound the guitarist gets at 1:38.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIcnc_8UxXo

They do it a few times on the record, if you want to give it a full spin (you seriously should, these guys rule) I'm sure it's something pretty simple, but I have no clue how he's doing it. Anyone know?


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 23, 2015)

No idea how they are doing that sound, but it is indeed an sick cd!


----------



## Duosphere (Jul 23, 2015)

Or he's just spanking his trem really hard or he's spanking + some kind of filter effect.
The whole thing sounds really terrible to me.
Don't copy, create your own stuff.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 23, 2015)

Kinda sounds like harmonics on the lower strings of the lower frets


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 23, 2015)

Absolutely killer band.

I think it's natural harmonics on the 2nd / 3rd / 4th frets. Greg definitely uses a whammy in Car Bomb but I'm not sure that bit has it on.


----------



## Unburdened (Jul 23, 2015)

As mentioned above, it sounds like quick flutters of the tremolo (quickly 'tweaking' the trem to make it flutter quickly) that have been run through a ring modulator or some other effect.

Also, I love this album and it's good to see some other SSO'ers do as well!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jul 24, 2015)

That's most probably harmonics on lower strings.

But to the other people here claiming Greg uses a whammy bar, they are wrong. He's using a pitch-shifting pedal. 

Also you can all see in this live video about 1/3rd of a second of the riff you're mentioning, and by the looks of it it definitely looks like he's doing harmonics (he's on the far right side of the scene). Also, no whammy bar on his guitar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzi6xpYtsLE


----------



## Duosphere (Jul 24, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> But to the other people here claiming Greg uses a whammy bar, they are wrong. He's using a pitch-shifting pedal.



OP asked how to achieve that sound and not how to achieve it the same way that player did


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jul 24, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> OP asked how to achieve that sound and not how to achieve it the same way that player did



But that comment wasn't about the OP's original "how-to" question. Rather, Mwoit brought the whammy bar supposition, which is false.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm going to take a wild guess and say that the guitar effect is created by harmonics while using a lo fi effects pedal. It's really cool sounding I must say.


----------



## Randy (Jul 24, 2015)

As mentioned previously, sounds like low harmonics with some digital manipulation. That sharpened, varying "spikey" type sound could probably be replicated by a whammy pedal+harmonics.


----------



## gunch (Jul 24, 2015)

If Greg Kubaki and Tom Morello got into a wierd guitar sound off who do you think would win


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 24, 2015)

Am I the only one that thinks that sounds like a Ring Modulator? I've used Ring Mod a lot in the past on my Boss GT-8 and current GT-10. I've also used Ring Modulation plugins in Cubase. I dunno, that's what it sounds like to me.


Rev.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't think it's a ring mod, I've heard similar effects used with a ring mod and, while subtle, the sound is different. Ring mod effects are dope, though. I think the whammy pedal is correct, they do other stuff later in the album where it's more obvious. Takes a lot of control and practice, I'll have to work on it. Thankfully I already have a whammy pedal, so it'll just be a matter of getting the pedal sweep down.

Thanks for the input everyone! I'm also glad there's at least a small niche of folks on here who dig brutality lol


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jul 24, 2015)

Michael_Ten said:


> Don't think it's a ring mod, I've heard similar effects used with a ring mod and, while subtle, the sound is different. Ring mod effects are dope, though. I think the whammy pedal is correct, they do other stuff later in the album where it's more obvious. Takes a lot of control and practice, I'll have to work on it. Thankfully I already have a whammy pedal, so it'll just be a matter of getting the pedal sweep down.
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone! I'm also glad there's at least a small niche of folks on here who dig brutality lol



In fact, he's actually programming the pedal so he doesn't have to do it himself. That's one of the reasons why w^w^^w^w was so long to come out, according to him in an interview.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Jul 24, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> In fact, he's actually programming the pedal so he doesn't have to do it himself. That's one of the reasons why w^w^^w^w was so long to come out, according to him in an interview.



Interesting, good to know. No wonder is sounds so crazy.


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 24, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> But that comment wasn't about the OP's original "how-to" question. Rather, Mwoit brought the whammy bar supposition, which is false.



I actually meant a whammy pedal, but I didn't clarify this.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 26, 2015)

Definitely a ring mod.

But you can kinda get what I call "the smashed duck" sound by bringing your picking hand down on the strings, pushing them till the hit the pickup. You gotta do it pretty hard. It makes a Gorguts sounding sound.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 29, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that sounds like a Ring Modulator? I've used Ring Mod a lot in the past on my Boss GT-8 and current GT-10. I've also used Ring Modulation plugins in Cubase. I dunno, that's what it sounds like to me.
> 
> 
> Rev.



First thing that popped in my head.


----------



## RobPhoboS (Jan 27, 2016)

I've been listening to them for a few years since Frank from Suffocation mentioned them, really awesome album and brutal guitar tone. 
Lower the Blade - man, the way that breaks down at the end !!!


----------



## gunch (Jan 27, 2016)

Wasn't the reason waveforms took so long because Greg Kubacki programmed all the ring modulation stuff by hand or something like that? I remember reading it on here somewhere 

Information about Greg is hard to come by because he keeps to himself I guess.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jan 27, 2016)

This was the first time I've heard of this band or guitarist, seems to be hitting harmonics all over the place 

Wouldn't rule out the ring mod idea though, could just be applied during the harmonics possibly?


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 28, 2016)

It sounds like a ring modulator or a dissonant pitch shifter with modulation on it like a chorus after it.

He's using a midi patch switching system live so that sound is perfect Live


----------

